# Calling all cooks!



## Hottooth (Aug 6, 2011)

I am in great need of a recipe for canning cherry peppers. Our garden is finally pulling through with a good supply and I want to can some for later. My goal is to have these diced or sliced and canned like the pimentos we find commercially in the grocery stores....to put in casseroles and pimento cheese spread. I have searched the web over but have no definitive recipe. 

Thanks a bunch!:flower:


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

Something like this maybe
http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1936,155185-225197,00.html


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

We make "Pimento's" and can them like the ones you get in the stores.

We either roast the peppers or blanch them and peel the skins off but that is optional, then remove the seeds and pack them into half pint jars and add just enough water to cover them. We dont add salt, vinegar or anything else. We have, in the past, added just a dash of sugar but dont do that anymore.

We pressure can them and put them on the shelf. We now grow Pimento Peppers just for canning but have in the past have done it with Red Bell Peppers and they came out pretty good also.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Oven roast and "pickled" in olive oil.must be refrigerated after opening.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Magus said:


> Oven roast and "pickled" in olive oil.must be refrigerated after opening.


Wow, you got my recipe.I canned them in pint size jars, mix them with sweet onions, stuff olives, garlic, etc.
My favor recipe with them is a Spanish baked potatoes omelet, drizzle with olive oil, thick crust hearty bread , red wine, squids or shrimp on the side.:beercheer:


----------



## Hottooth (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone, they are in the canner now. We'll see how it all turns out!


----------

